# how does a no cd patch work?



## keakar (Jan 17, 2008)

how does a no cd patch work and is it something a noob could do?

i have a really old game and i would like to run it without the cd but because its so old, no patches are out there.

the game is called Boarder Zone and its a very basic simple little snowboarding game that kids could have a lot of fun with. the cd says its made by infrogrames and go to www.advantagecd.com for the website but it doesnt exist, then it says get the manual for the game at www.pvpsoft.com and its just a search portal. the cd was made by advantagecd but the game is i believe actually licensed from atari and they just put it out there. i went to www.infrogrames.com and its also just a search portal.

ps - i dont know the first thing about programing so thats why i call myself a noob


----------



## vega22 (Jan 18, 2008)

im not 100% here m8 but i think this falls under the "not allowed" section of the rules as part of the warez and cracks section.


----------



## JousteR (Jan 18, 2008)

Ygpm...


----------



## Pyeti (Jan 18, 2008)

i thought if you owned the cd you want the crack for it was legal though?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 18, 2008)

Pyeti said:


> i thought if you owned the cd you want the crack for it was legal though?



Could be , but lets not go over that line....This I believe is why Jouster sent a PM...just to make sure!!!!


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jan 18, 2008)

Pyeti said:


> i thought if you owned the cd you want the crack for it was legal though?



If you own the CD , then what's the crack for...


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 18, 2008)

TechnicalFreak said:


> If you own the CD , then what's the crack for...



Possibly to save the condition of the install CD...or in my case My TW08 bearly loads anymore....takes liek 4 inserts into any DVD rive to get it to boot. Let alone the fact that I need the disc everytime I want to play. It just doesnt work out, hence the need!


----------



## JousteR (Jan 18, 2008)

Chaps cracks aint always for illegal purpose some people get bagged off at keep inserting cd/dvd all the time like myself..!
I used a dvd image for BF2 all the time i played it and i OWN the original (I will post photos if you like)So to some people its just to save time/condition of there cd/dvd's..

I always buy games some people d/l to have a look,me i just youtube or wait for a preveiw from the games company before i buy or magazine artical..


Sneeky and i posted at the same time lol....what he said too ^^^^


----------



## keakar (Jan 18, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Possibly to save the condition of the install CD...or in my case My TW08 bearly loads anymore....takes liek 4 inserts into any DVD rive to get it to boot. Let alone the fact that I need the disc everytime I want to play. It just doesnt work out, hence the need!



some people have kids, you leave a cd out and its cracked on the floor :shadedshu or in the back yard somewhere  so everything stays in a box in the closet "safe" from the demon seeds. lol 

i want to play the game without needing the cd in the drive, i own the cd and have the cd key its not about that. i have over 40 games on my pc and own them all but every single one either doesnt need one or has a no cd patch installed on it so its click and play, no looking for cds every time i switch games. the drawback is it doesnt allow online gaming, you still need the cd in drive for that but since i dont game online its no problem.

i just bought an old snowboarding game off of amazon for $1.50  and then found out that it was made by a company no longer in buisness (atari) and the game wasnt that popular so the sites that carry any game update patches for it or any no cd patch, in fact i couldnt even find the game listed. 

i never use warez and no one should its illegal and wrong. if i knew how a no cd patch did its thing i could maybe fix my own game, but i couldnt do this unless i already owned the game so i figured asking for help was ok.  i did not think those with bad intentions would be able to use any of this type of information for illegal purposes since the game key will still be needed.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 18, 2008)

As far as i know,if you own the game,you are allowed to make 1 copy for backup purposes.If i remember rightly,some game company actually released a no cd for one of their own games,when it had been out a long time.

I dont think the programming involved is easy tho',not that i've tried lol,i would'nt know were to start.

I also ran bf2/2142 from an image,my disc is still pristine.Some multi player games wont work if they have a no cd patch applied.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 18, 2008)

Are you positive they are not in business anymore?:
http://www.atari.com/

The only way I will help is if you post a pic of cd with a peice of paper with your handle on it. No ofense to you, personal reasons.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jan 18, 2008)

Go to www.google.com, type in your query, and get your answer.

Nobody here can tell you more than you already know, because linking to the sites, or uploading the files, that can help you is against the rules.  

All they can tell you is, a no CD crack is a file that usually replaced the games *.exe file and allows for gameplay without the CD.  They are of controversial legality since they can be used to illegally acquire the game without purchase and violate the TOS to which you agreed upon installation of the game.

Sorry.


----------



## JousteR (Jan 18, 2008)

keaker check your PM'S man ..


----------



## AsRock (Jan 18, 2008)

Pyeti said:


> i thought if you owned the cd you want the crack for it was legal though?



It is NOT legal. As long as you own the original copy.

As for making a NO CD .exe or DLL you would probaly have to "COUGH" the file and know what to remove from it...

Keep the following in mind when making a backup of an Original Game CD/DVD:

 You are LEGALLY ALLOWED to make a personal backup of an Original Game CD/DVD as long as you are the owner of the Original Game CD/DVD.
You are NOT ALLOWED to sell, rent or give away any backups of copyrighted Games CD/DVD's, as this is not allowed by Copyright Laws.
You MUST DESTROY any backups when you don't legally own the Original Game CD/DVD anymore (e.g. selling or giving it away)
 Before making a backup, check in the supplied manual or on the back of the CD/DVD, if there are special conditions or provisions for making a personal backup.


----------



## Demos_sav (Jan 18, 2008)

http://corporate.infogrames.com/


----------



## Snipe343 (Jan 18, 2008)

With some older games you can copy the disk using poweriso or something like it, and mount it to a virtual drive


----------



## keakar (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks guys but i wasnt looking to copy the disk because even if it is allowed it is technically illegal so im no angel but having "suspect" game disks is not for me. :shadedshu

my only goal was to find a way to legally not need the cd in the drive to play the game. 

i googled infrogrames and didnt find anything so i must not have spelled it correctly of something because "demos sav" and "jrracinfan" found it. i feel like an azz for it being rite in front of me and i was too stupid to find it by google "atari" instead of just google different variations of "infrogrames". 

i sent them an email and i'll just have to wait and see if i get a response from them. hopefully they can send me a patch or something seeing as how they no longer sell the game.

thanks to all for help and advice and to the moderators thank you for understanding i wasnt trying to cross the line but i was aware i was close to the edge.


----------



## sixor (Jan 20, 2008)

why don´t you just make an iso and emulate the image with daemon tools, it´s the easy way


----------



## vivanco (Jan 20, 2008)

keep an eye on your pms


----------

